# The Embarrassing Thing Thread



## r_517 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are some famous websites in which people can share their embarrassing stuff with others, like fmylife.com etc. So I decided to start a thread here 
Just write down anything that ever embarrassed you or your friend or anyone Share your fun with others


Start with me. 
I was eating the second bag of "Fortune Biscuits" when I found that there was a little piece of paper inside every biscuit saying "You will have good luck tomorrow". WTF I had already eaten a whole bag of paper!


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 23, 2010)

lmao that's great they did that in the old Cartoon Network cartoon "Dexter" with the child genius that made crazy inventions but had a stupid sister. She did that


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just look at my first 100 posts.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not share my WCA ID, need I say more?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2010)

I made a grilled cheese sandwich once, and forgot to take off from the slice of cheese the wax paper that separates the slices. I didn't notice till I had already eaten a full bite of the paper.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 23, 2010)

We were playing kickball for p.e and we just struck out the other team. As I was walking to get in line for kicker, this soccer player kicked the ball and it hit me square in the face. The impact was hard and I'm sure I fell on the ground. Yes, I shed tears of pain and ebarassment. He was a freakin' soccer player! Come to think of it, my whole middle school experience was embarassing and awkward.


----------



## Joker (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought there was a thread similar to this lol...
But as for embassasing things...nothing too bad has happened to me recently lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 24, 2010)

Joker said:


> I thought there was a thread similar to this lol...
> But as for embassasing things...nothing too bad has happened to me recently lol


 
Yes, but that was most embarrassing cubing moment, this is just embarrassing moment overall.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 24, 2010)

Many moons ago, when I was at Phase2 Training, a lad called Johnny Topping was one of my best mates.

One monday morning at scoff I sat down at his table and started to bare my heart out to him about the night before etc etc etc.

Unbeknownst to me, his identical twin brother had just passed out of basic training on the friday and had arrived on camp for monday. 

Nothing was said at the table, untill most of the regiment was aware of the predicament a few hours later.

Bar stewards.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> We were playing kickball for p.e and we just struck out the other team. As I was walking to get in line for kicker, this soccer player kicked the ball and it hit me square in the face. The impact was hard and I'm sure I fell on the ground. Yes, I shed tears of pain and ebarassment. He was a freakin' soccer player! Come to think of it, my whole middle school experience was embarassing and awkward.


I got hit in the face with a soccer ball once, except it was by a teacher and I was 8 years old.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I got hit in the face with a soccer ball once, except it was by a teacher and I was 8 years old.


 
I got hit by a soccer ball once, too! I was the one who was sorry though. It hit my abs and popped.
They haven't let me onto a soccer field since.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I got hit by a soccer ball once, too! I was the one who was sorry though. It hit my abs and popped.
> They haven't let me onto a soccer field since.


 
You're so hawt anfony. you pop my balls all the time.


----------



## Weston (Sep 24, 2010)

So I was right about you being gay, Waffle.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> You're so hawt anfony. you pop my balls all the time.


... 


daniel0731ex said:


> the balls are the most important thing! It's no longer itself if you remove the balls.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2010)

westicles. you would know. we were in the same bed


----------



## Joker (Sep 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I got hit by a soccer ball once, too! I was the one who was sorry though. It hit my abs and popped.
> They haven't let me onto a soccer field since.


 
6 pack steel abs


----------



## Weston (Sep 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> westicles. you would know. we were in the same bed


 
So why wouldn't you pull your pants down?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I got hit in the face with a soccer ball once, except it was by a teacher and I was 8 years old.


 
I care.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 24, 2010)

During health we were talking about consumer health so my teacher asks whats the difference between kleanex and facial tissues. He says the name and he keeps comparing products by name and generic. then he calls me and says whats the diff between antiperspirint and deodirent i paniced and as soon as he finished asking i said THE NAME! and he just looked and me and said No.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 24, 2010)

in 06 I was on an air cadet basic training course of 2 weeks. One night in our baracks, our staff put us into bed, and he orders were: '' Shut the **** up and sleep'' pretty clear to me. But some idiots in another room though farts were funny, or whatever it was they were doing. Point is, it was ratarded. so about 30 minutes later, our lovely sargent pops back and turns the lights on and orders us to attention in the barrack's hallway. we were near 30 boys, standing at attention, vertically and horizontally. He says: If you got a boner, turn against the wall. And i did. end of story.


----------



## Carson (Sep 24, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I made a grilled cheese sandwich once, and forgot to take off from the slice of cheese the wax paper that separates the slices. I didn't notice till I had already eaten a full bite of the paper.



This reminds me of something that happened to my roommate in college about eight years ago. We were constantly "less than overjoyed" with the options of our school cafeteria, and out of necessity, we developed a unique resourcefulness for creating something edible out of something, well... something. This often resulted in wafflemaker grilled cheese, corndog salads, etc. One day Matt, who will remain nameless... er... almost nameless, had the brilliant idea to make an open faced grilled cheese in the "conveyor toaster." While this may have seemed like a great idea at the time, he failed to take the design of the machine into account.



Spoiler












You many immediately see why his creation ended in chaos, but for those of you that don't... I will try to walk you through the series of events.
Matt, *cough*..... my nameless roommate placed two slices of cheese on each of two slices of white bread and placed them on the conveyor of the toaster, which was very similar to the one pictured above. All was fine as his grilled cheeses (is cheeses the correct plural case?) entered the machine. As you would expect, the cheese began to bubble and the bread began to toast. When the quasi sandwiches reached the back of the machine(and the end of the conveyor), they flipped upside down to slide out of the return shoot. Ordinarily, this is business as usual, but not when each sandwich is topped with two slices of melted cheese. Instead of briskly sliding from the front of the machine, both sandwiches stuck to the inside of the machine. It was immediately turned off, however it was much too hot to reach inside and remove the sandwiches. Within seconds, and before the cafeteria staff realized what was happening, the sandwiches began to burn and smoke was everywhere. There was much yelling and finger pointing at my roommate, as it took a few moments for people to realize there was no fire. He made a quick exit before the staff could find out his name, and as I recall, I did not see that toaster again for at least a week.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2010)

Joker said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I got hit by a soccer ball once, too! I was the one who was sorry though. It hit my abs and popped.
> ...


6 pack of steel KNIVES more like







Carson said:


> One day Matt, who will remain nameless... er... almost nameless, had the brilliant idea to make an open faced grilled cheese in the "conveyor toaster." While this may have seemed like a great idea at the time, he failed to take the design of the machine into account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, it was hilarious


----------



## number1failure (Sep 24, 2010)

View attachment 1214View attachment 1215View attachment 1216View attachment 1217

The other day in Woodshop, I got my hoodie sleeve caught in the drill press. I yanked and pulled and tugged, and finally it ripped and my hand flew out and flung backwards. Right into my ex-girlfriends tits.



PS, ignore the attached pics.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 24, 2010)

Once I wanted to "surprise" my wife as she arrived very late at night from a family reunion. As she was going up the stairs of our apartment, I decided to wait for her naked in the staircase above (ours is the last floor and it was pretty late so is not a problem). I closed the door as to make her think I was inside and planned to gently approach her from behind as she opened it.

To bad she didn't mention her cousin came along to sleep over... guess who saw me jumping from the stairs, opening the door and running inside as I noticed it was not her...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 24, 2010)

@above

Ouch.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I got hit in the face with a soccer ball once, except it was by a teacher and I was 8 years old.


 
Year 8. PE. I was sitting on the bench (sick) and a soccer ball comes towards my face. I try to hit it out the way with my fists. The ball makes me punch myself in the face. THAT was embarrassing. 

Oh, and that time I fell over in front of all the year 11s in an assembly.

Oh, and being mentioned in the school newsletter and everyone thinking I am the Australian record holder for the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 24, 2010)

seems i'm lucky coz i only had experience with hitting others with my basketball. never got hit by others

i put 2 postcards into the rubbish bin and a piece of waste paper into the post box this morning facepalm to myself


----------

